# Lifting heavy chucks is beyond me



## malmac (Sep 9, 2020)

I had a small job to do today which required me to change over to the four jaw chuck.
It is beyond me to lift either of the chucks.
Some time back I constructed a small lifting mechanism.
It has made changing the chucks quite reasonable.

What was the small job.
I had a custom tray built for my ute/truck and it has a rack for the tyres to be fitted at the back.
The method they use to retain the alloy wheels was not to my taste.
So i sourced some suitable black plastic material and turned up custom spacers which aligns the
the under sized steel retainer within the cast alloy rim.

Now what is on my to do list for tomorrow?

I must have a look.

Mal


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 9, 2020)

Yea, been thinking about this. It seems like my 8" PBA gets heavier every time I change it out. It's getting hard for me to lift and hold with one hand while I'm trying to crank on the cams. I guess I'm going to have to look into making a cradle for this thing. 

Nice work!


----------



## benmychree (Sep 9, 2020)

Two cures for heavy chucks; first, the Sky Hook, fits onto the tool post, rated 500 Lbs, I think.  Second, I had a barn door track (the U shaped kind) with the rollers, hung it up to the ceiling joists, fastened a HF electric winch to it, stretched a heavy wire alongside to suspend the cord with key rings.  I keep the chucks in a cradle on the floor at the headstock end of the lathe, also made cradles for them to make changing chucks easier with the screw on spindle, and have drilled and tapped chucks at their balance points to use eye bolts for lifting


----------



## middle.road (Sep 9, 2020)

There are 'To-Do' projects, then there's 'Gotta-Do' projects. This one is falling into the latter category.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 9, 2020)

I did the same thing over my milling machine for such as vises and dividing head, and I made dovetail blocks for the Sky Hook for other machine tables.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 9, 2020)

Gantry crane is on the list of to do projects for me.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 9, 2020)

I wish my building would accomodate a gantry crane, but it is too full of machinery, I had one in my shop downtown, and a 360 degree jib hoist that was quite handy, and all built from materials that were given to me.


----------



## Tim9 (Sep 9, 2020)

Best and smartest thing I did was run a low cost Unistrut trolley in my shop. The struts and trolleys are cheap. Just a couple of days work to hang the struts. Sorry for the so-so pics


----------



## benmychree (Sep 9, 2020)

Nice job!


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 9, 2020)

Tim9 said:


> Best and smartest thing I did was run a low cost Unistrut trolley in my shop. The struts and trolleys are cheap. Just a couple of days work to hang the struts. Sorry for the so-so pics


+1 on the Uni-strut trolly system.  I had a single one for the last 8 years but added a secondary one for my 12" 4 jaw which weighs more than I can lift without getting hurt these days.  The twin track only needs a little deflection to pass the other chuck and the slight off centerline isn't a problem with the D1-6 type mount.  I doubt it would be an issue this threaded mounts either.  For the second chuck 'hook" I added a sliding bushing for easy turning without loosening.  I was worried about it being time consuming to re-grab the hook with the 4 jaw but it has been great!  I can store both chucks at the back of the lathe hanging while using the collet. The chucks line up directly with no lifting.  The double roller unistrut trolleys are rated to 500 lbs each.  


im not sure why my photos keep turning sideways.  Sorry about that!


----------



## malmac (Sep 9, 2020)

Tim9 said:


> Best and smartest thing I did was run a low cost Unistrut trolley in my shop. The struts and trolleys are cheap. Just a couple of days work to hang the struts. Sorry for the so-so pics


What a great set up.

I am sure you are making some great stuff in that workshop.
I particularly like the use of your doors as handing space.

Mal


----------



## Tim9 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mail, it’s worked well. But I did it as a necessity. I wish I had more space.


----------



## RandyWilson (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm getting much better at centering stock in the four jaw... simply because I don't want to lift that sucker off of the spindle. I already have a HF electric hoist above the mill for lifting the various fixtures.  And I have an idea in my head for lifting the chucks. I just need to figure out the traveller and gantry. Ceiling is under 8 foot, so clearance is an issue.


----------



## Tim9 (Sep 9, 2020)

Randy, check out the unistrut trolley system



			https://www.unistrut.us/assets/unistrut/Trolley%20Systems/C13A58893A0B5065C83B730521720F1F/Trolley_Broc.pdf
		

The Unistrut brand is best. Home Depot and Lowe’s sell Chinese copies. They are not consistent. Bad quality control. I found out the hard way. I had a couple of bad ones I bought from Lowe’s and found out after I hung them caused me headaches.

if I had to do it again...I’d go to an electrical supply house and buy the real Unistrut brand.
Amazon sells the trolleys 
Genuine Unistrut P2949-EG 2 Wheel Trolley Assembly for use with P1000, P1001, P5000, P5001, P5500, P5501 and All 1-5/8" or Taller Strut Channel https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KQ0LS1Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_C6xwFbVB810N3


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 9, 2020)

Tim9 said:


> Randy, check out the unistrut trolley system
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim, to confirm what you said, when I went to add my second trolley I purchased the strut from the local Home Depot and it was incompatible with the trolley rollers from McMaster Carr. I returned it and ordered the real thing.  BTW Randy, my ceiling is right at 7 ft. My lathe is a 15x60.  The Bridgeport barely fits with the motor sticking between the joists.  I hope this provides some useful food for thought.  I know I struggled for a while.


----------



## Tim9 (Sep 10, 2020)

That's exactly the same issue I had Rick. I purchased six 12'-lengths from Lowes.  Two were really crap. I used them in the center but had to do a lot of work to clean them up with an angle grinder. The trollies were binding. Its working okay, but I always have a little problem when I move it from one end of the shop to the other. It binds just a bit. But its okay for now. My advice...  For a trolly system....GET THE REAL DEAL ...UNISTRUT which is made in USA. My ceiling is 7'-6"  All in all...Every time I need to lift something...I love the Unistrut trolly system. AWSOME in my opinion .
By the way Rick, I see you used the proper hangers which are made for the job. I made my own. I kind of wish I would have bought the right ones but at the time I did my trolley I was also building the workshop and money was real tight. Oh well...it is what it is.

MAL....One more thing I just noticed. You have an eye-bolt to lift your chuck. Look at my first pic. I made that lift hook for my chucks. It lifts the chucks so they slide right up to the spindle. It might make your set up easier.


----------



## malmac (Sep 10, 2020)

RandyWilson said:


> I'm getting much better at centering stock in the four jaw... simply because I don't want to lift that sucker off of the spindle. I already have a HF electric hoist above the mill for lifting the various fixtures.  And I have an idea in my head for lifting the chucks. I just need to figure out the traveller and gantry. Ceiling is under 8 foot, so clearance is an issue.



My ceiling height is only 6 foot 10 inches and the clearance under my gantry track 6 foot 6 inches.
I'm about 6 one, so lots of room as long as I stay away from high hats.

here is the carriage i made to move the lifter along in the channel.

Mal


----------



## Tim9 (Sep 10, 2020)

I was talking about replacing the eyebolt you are using. check out this pic. see how the hook balances the chuck upright so its already in line with the spindle.
Rick has a simular hook. just bend or weld some steel bar so it balances the chuck upright.


----------



## Tozguy (Sep 10, 2020)

Tim9 said:


> I was talking about replacing the eyebolt you are using. check out this pic. see how the hook balances the chuck upright so its already in line with the spindle.
> Rick has a simular hook. just bend or weld some steel bar so it balances the chuck upright.


That's what I did and it works great. Another objective of my system is to have the cranking mechanism at/near the hook so that it is close at hand.


----------



## RandyWilson (Sep 10, 2020)

I've been debating on whether to try and spin the spindle into the suspended chuck, or whether to put bearings on the lift bracket so that I can spin the chuck onto the spindle.  Old South Bend with a threaded spindle and no neutral shot of dropping the belt.


----------



## Tim9 (Sep 10, 2020)

Randy. If you look at my hook, it’s a round 1/2” piece of steel which I welded to 1/2 square steel bar. I welded it at @ a 45 degree angle and then bent the hooked end which attaches to my hoist. I don’t really tighten it too tightly. That way I can rotate my chucks when on the hook to get them in or out of the round bar. That way I can both get the chuck balanced and level. And I can also rotate it to line up with my spindle keyway of the L-00 spindle..
  I do also use it to spin my bigger chucks of my South Bend 9” which is 1-1/2” 8tpi.

i have both a real bad back with “drop-foot” in both feet so not only can’t I lift 50 pounds....but I have real bad balance. I need a hoist. It’s not a luxury...it’s a necessity. It is what it is.
  But, the point is I have no hesitation changing chucks. It’s totally effortless plus it’s quick. I also made a 4 point stand so I just move the hoist over since it goes everywhere in the shop....unload a chuck and load back on without hardly any lifting.
i made that little dolly/rack which holds four chucks. Just a 2x2 square steel pipe/ tube which has some round tube welded to it.  Four wheels made of more steel tube let’s me roll it out when needed for chuck swaps. And it fits out of the way in my space challenged shop. But it works. It’s all good.


----------



## Tim9 (Sep 10, 2020)

malmac said:


> What a great set up.
> 
> I am sure you are making some great stuff in that workshop.
> I particularly like the use of your doors as handing space.
> ...


By the way Mal. 
   I’ve been wanting to post this for a while now, so I went out and took some pictures of my BXA tooling racks. When you mentioned the tools mounted on my door, I wanted to show everyone the racks. Believe it or not, the racks are an aluminum pocket door Track. Came out of moms house after Katrina renovations. But I tell you. They work excellently. And can be easily bent to make more secure. The lip works perfectly for grabbing the tooling. I just love it when my pack ratting OCD pays off. I just couldn’t throw those tracks away.
I actually had some 3-D BXA tool holders but they took up way too much space. These work perfectly.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 10, 2020)

Tim,
I like your Super strut idea for the roller.
I changed the three jaw to the 10" 4 jaw last night. It's getting to the point I look for excuses to not change the chuck.
I'm 63 with a bad back. I'm not getting any younger, I need to come up with something like yours.


----------



## Tim9 (Sep 11, 2020)

Jeff, I promise you... You'll never regret it and the Strut trolly isn't an expensive thing to do. Even a single length trolly over the lathe which then moves over a bench. Its such an easy set up. The trolly rollers are only around 25.00
  The Big Box import 10' struts are only 22.00 from Lowes. If you get then from Lowe's  just need to be inspected. Make sure that the lips are the same on each inner side. I had 2 which were very poorly formed. But the other 4 were fine. Amazon has the hangers and they are about 15.00 each. For a light weight system.... able to support 200 pounds...I'm pretty sure you only need 3 supports per 10' length .  So for under 100.00 bucks you can set up a 10" trolly over you lathe. You'll never regret putting it top and its a simple system.


----------



## malmac (Sep 11, 2020)

Tim9 said:


> By the way Mal.
> I’ve been wanting to post this for a while now, so I went out and took some pictures of my BXA tooling racks. When you mentioned the tools mounted on my door, I wanted to show everyone the racks. Believe it or not, the racks are an aluminum pocket door Track. Came out of moms house after Katrina renovations. But I tell you. They work excellently. And can be easily bent to make more secure. The lip works perfectly for grabbing the tooling. I just love it when my pack ratting OCD pays off. I just couldn’t throw those tracks away.
> I actually had some 3-D BXA tool holders but they took up way too much space. These work perfectly.



It is obviously working for you. I have a box with a lift up lid for my QC tool holders and a roll around tool chest which I use next to my lathe.

Mal


----------



## malmac (Sep 11, 2020)

Tim9 said:


> That's exactly the same issue I had Rick. I purchased six 12'-lengths from Lowes.  Two were really crap. I used them in the center but had to do a lot of work to clean them up with an angle grinder. The trollies were binding. Its working okay, but I always have a little problem when I move it from one end of the shop to the other. It binds just a bit. But its okay for now. My advice...  For a trolly system....GET THE REAL DEAL ...UNISTRUT which is made in USA. My ceiling is 7'-6"  All in all...Every time I need to lift something...I love the Unistrut trolly system. AWSOME in my opinion .
> By the way Rick, I see you used the proper hangers which are made for the job. I made my own. I kind of wish I would have bought the right ones but at the time I did my trolley I was also building the workshop and money was real tight. Oh well...it is what it is.
> 
> MAL....One more thing I just noticed. You have an eye-bolt to lift your chuck. Look at my first pic. I made that lift hook for my chucks. It lifts the chucks so they slide right up to the spindle. It might make your set up easier.



Hi Tim

The ideas I have seen have certainly given me ideas. The hook idea has merit. I have a box on wheels for my 4 jaw which holds the chuck laying flat on its back. So the central eye I use allows me to lower the chuck straight into it's box and then just pop on the lid.

But you are right it makes it harder to put onto the lathe spindle. I think I will change my process. lift the chuck out of its box, change to a hook like yours and then lift it up onto the lathe. I have put your suggestion onto my to do list.


Mal


----------



## Tim9 (Sep 12, 2020)

Mal... if I make sure to tighten the jaws first, that hook I made for my chuck allows me to rotate the chuck to the flat position like you describe. I just rotate the chuck while it’s in the air and can easily move chuck from vertical to horizontal. The 45 degree angle at the round piece keeps the chuck in horizontal until I rotate back to vertical. I done it many times because I tend to disassemble them a couple of times a year for reg maintenance.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Sep 12, 2020)

I 


benmychree said:


> Two cures for heavy chucks; first, the Sky Hook, fits onto the tool post, rated 500 Lbs, I think.  Second, I had a barn door track (the U shaped kind) with the rollers, hung it up to the ceiling joists, fastened a HF electric winch to it, stretched a heavy wire alongside to suspend the cord with key rings.  I keep the chucks in a cradle on the floor at the headstock end of the lathe, also made cradles for them to make changing chucks easier with the screw on spindle, and have drilled and tapped chucks at their balance points to use eye bolts for lifting


I wish I could afford a sky hook,but they are way too expensive for my budget.


----------



## hman (Sep 12, 2020)

Suzuki4evr said:


> I wish I could afford a sky hook,but they are way too expensive for my budget.


Here's one I made pretty cheaply, originally for my lab at U of Texas back in the early '70s, now in my shop here in Phoenix 


(Sorry ... just couldn't resist)


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Sep 12, 2020)

That is funny,I had a good laugh now. But you had me for a moment, I almost got excited.


----------



## Tim9 (Sep 20, 2020)

Here you go Mal. I was in the shop and took a couple of pics. The hook is and easy build. About 3/4” round bar for clamping in the jaws and 1/2”x1/2” square coming off at 30 degrees....welded and bent.  Here’s a couple of pics. I can turn the chuck either way once it’s supported by a hook of the come-along or winch. Going from horizontal to vertical...It’s easy.

*just make sure the jaws are tight before you flip it...because when removing a jaw from the lathe, the jaws don’t have to be super tight. But when flipped.... Jaws better be tight or it’s going fall out of hook. *


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 20, 2020)

Tim9 said:


> Here you go Mal. I was in the shop and took a couple of pics. The hook is and easy build. About 3/4” round bar for clamping in the jaws and 1/2”x1/2” square coming off at 30 degrees....welded and bent.  Here’s a couple of pics. I can turn the chuck either way once it’s supported by a hook of the come-along or winch. Going from horizontal to vertical...It’s easy.
> 
> *just make sure the jaws are tight before you flip it...because when removing a jaw from the lathe, the jaws don’t have to be super tight. But when flipped.... Jaws better be tight or it’s going fall out of hook. *


I welded a shaft collar on the end of the ones I made so there is no possibility of the chuck falling off.  The downside of the way I did it is that the jaws need to be moved more to clear but another upside is that they can be a little loose to facilitate indexing to the pins or threading on a spindle.


----------



## malmac (Oct 1, 2020)

Tim9 said:


> Here you go Mal. I was in the shop and took a couple of pics. The hook is and easy build. About 3/4” round bar for clamping in the jaws and 1/2”x1/2” square coming off at 30 degrees....welded and bent.  Here’s a couple of pics. I can turn the chuck either way once it’s supported by a hook of the come-along or winch. Going from horizontal to vertical...It’s easy.
> 
> *just make sure the jaws are tight before you flip it...because when removing a jaw from the lathe, the jaws don’t have to be super tight. But when flipped.... Jaws better be tight or it’s going fall out of hook. *



Thank you for the photos. I apologize about the delay in my reply, I have been away for nearly two weeks so couldnt reply.

I am so think. Once I saw the photos the solution is obvious.

Thank you for taking the trouble to take the photos for me.


Regards


Mal


----------



## Tim9 (Oct 1, 2020)

malmac said:


> Thank you for the photos. I apologize about the delay in my reply, I have been away for nearly two weeks so couldnt reply.
> 
> I am so think. Once I saw the photos the solution is obvious.
> 
> ...


No Mal... you’re just a visual guy. Me too. That’s why I posted the pics because I kind of realized I just wasn’t explaining it fully. Anyway....when flipping it, I make sure to really tighten jars first.

and...I just finished writing the below idea..... and then I read Ricks reply. It’s eerie... because either I’m getting dementia because I read Ricks post and forgot or it’s and esp thing. Anyway here’s what I just posted....its exactly what Rick posted.

    An improved version may be to put a little thin collar at the end of the round part. But then the round part would probably  have to be longer... To make sure it ends up fitting deeper into the chuck so the jaws clamp on the narrower round part and the collar prevents it slipping off when doing the flip.


----------



## malmac (Oct 1, 2020)

Tim9 said:


> No Mal... you’re just a visual guy. Me too. That’s why I posted the pics because I kind of realized I just wasn’t explaining it fully. Anyway....when flipping it, I make sure to really tighten jars first.
> 
> and...I just finished writing the below idea..... and then I read Ricks reply. It’s eerie... because either I’m getting dementia because I read Ricks post and forgot or it’s and esp thing. Anyway here’s what I just posted....its exactly what Rick posted.
> 
> An improved version may be to put a little thin collar at the end of the round part. But then the round part would probably  have to be longer... To make sure it ends up fitting deeper into the chuck so the jaws clamp on the narrower round part and the collar prevents it slipping off when doing the flip.



You are right about the vertical lift. I did weld a collar at the bottom of my lifting eye for security.

Your idea of being able to then lift the chuck ready for alignment with the spindle is on my to do list.
The real challenge for me is not spending my whole time improving my workspace while neglecting the projects which the workspace was set up to do.
Not to forget the little jobs that come in from family and friends which soak up too much valuable time.

Thanks again for the photos, much appreciated.

Mal


----------



## malmac (Feb 7, 2021)

Tim9 said:


> Here you go Mal. I was in the shop and took a couple of pics. The hook is and easy build. About 3/4” round bar for clamping in the jaws and 1/2”x1/2” square coming off at 30 degrees....welded and bent.  Here’s a couple of pics. I can turn the chuck either way once it’s supported by a hook of the come-along or winch. Going from horizontal to vertical...It’s easy.
> 
> *just make sure the jaws are tight before you flip it...because when removing a jaw from the lathe, the jaws don’t have to be super tight. But when flipped.... Jaws better be tight or it’s going fall out of hook. *



Finally got around to improving my lifting process. Thank you for the idea, it works like a treat. Might end up putting an additional lifting point at the end as well.

Thank you for your idea.


Mal


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 7, 2021)

I like my Sky Hook really well & the people who sell them are very professional & expedient.


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 7, 2021)

It’s like night and day. Considering most of the stuff getting lifted 90% of the time is less than 125 lbs, it’s not worth over thinking a design to lift 2000lbs. If I need to lift the top of my mill... I’ll cross that bridge when the time comes. But for lathe chucks, Unistrut is awesome in my opinion. Quick and easy to get set up.

I like your hook too. It’s a simple design which will balance every chuck in the toolbox.


----------



## malmac (Feb 13, 2021)

Tim9 said:


> It’s like night and day. Considering most of the stuff getting lifted 90% of the time is less than 125 lbs, it’s not worth over thinking a design to lift 2000lbs. If I need to lift the top of my mill... I’ll cross that bridge when the time comes. But for lathe chucks, Unistrut is awesome in my opinion. Quick and easy to get set up.
> 
> I like your hook too. It’s a simple design which will balance every chuck in the toolbox.


Tim

There may well be super heavy things to lift in the future, but I agree wait until the need arises.


Mal


----------

